# Spinning- wheels galore



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Today was a spinning fun day. I acquired two new wheels.....a Louet s75 and a no name brand made in Canada. My daughter and her husband went to an auction and bid on a wheel and got it for $35. When they brought it home and I saw it, I knew it was not a working wheel. It had Made in Canada on the bottom but was one of the wheels made for show. The husband of a friend of mine said he could make it a working wheel and so he tackled the project. Got it today and it spins like a dream. I so appreciate all the work that he did....he used the small flier from my Ashford Traditional and made other parts it needed and it is a beautiful wheel. 

Second wheel is a Louet S75 and it is a beauty. I don't know when it was made but it has the wheel with the spindles and I love it! Spins lovely. This one I bought from a terrific lady on Facebook. She was so kind and actually included her carders. It is small enough that it will be easy to transport if I take it out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow now I bet you can't make up your mind as to which wheel to use. Or maybe you just need another set of arms and hands duel spinning. lol What great finds and your friend is so nice to make that wheel work for you, Use them in good health.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you.....right now, I am spinning with Reba. Lol The different wheels and how they spin are fascinating, that's for sure. And, now you have your summer for lots of fun. Enjoy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you.....right now, I am spinning with Reba. Lol The different wheels and how they spin are fascinating, that's for sure. And, now you have your summer for lots of fun. Enjoy.


Yes thank you. I used a Ashford traditional to learn on and still using her. She is the best.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you.....right now, I am spinning with Reba. Lol The different wheels and how they spin are fascinating, that's for sure. And, now you have your summer for lots of fun. Enjoy.


Wait a minute, you are spinning with me? Heheheheh - So, which of your wheels is Reba?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, lucky lucky you! What beautiful wheels!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the s75 - my first wheel. It will always be my favorite and spins beautifully. Wonderful that your husband was part of bringing the other wheel to life!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lucky girl. Both lovely wheels.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> Wait a minute, you are spinning with me? Heheheheh - So, which of your wheels is Reba?


Reba is the top wheel. She spins so nicely. Must be the name. Lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Gosh, what beautiful wheels!. I'm still using my Ashford traditional from 1962. She's never had a problem, spins like a dream, and I'd feel like a traitor if I used anything else! Once at a fair I tried a kromski muzurka and I think my Ashford knew, was pesky for a couple days!(secretly, I loved the kromski...)


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The wheels look amazing. Looking forward to seeing some lovely spins.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

They are both beautiful wheels. I also have and learned on the Ashford Traditional and now have a Pocket wheel that I use most of the time and a Hanson e-spinner that I use to ply with and spin when I take it out to the LYS or Guild meetings.

I love all three.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

One can never have to many wheels, they each have their own personality that is for sure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Gosh, what beautiful wheels!. I'm still using my Ashford traditional from 1962. She's never had a problem, spins like a dream, and I'd feel like a traitor if I used anything else! Once at a fair I tried a kromski muzurka and I think my Ashford knew, was pesky for a couple days!(secretly, I loved the kromski...)


Me to my little red would act up like you would not believe if she new I was using another wheel. We have been through so much together, I did get to use a new Ashford when I started spinning it was a Mercedes of a wheel. Mine is a jewel.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Me to my little red would act up like you would not believe if she new I was using another wheel. We have been through so much together, I did get to use a new Ashford when I started spinning it was a Mercedes of a wheel. Mine is a jewel.


Lol! I started with a walking wheel, so the Ashford was my dream wheel.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Lol! I started with a walking wheel, so the Ashford was my dream wheel.


Wow so you crawled with your hand to walking with your feet. lol I would love to try a walking wheel but I think that would be to hard.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Wow so you crawled with your hand to walking with your feet. lol I would love to try a walking wheel but I think that would be to hard.


Funny Mama879, at eight years old, I was thrilled to sit down!


----------



## Cdousi (Mar 12, 2013)

If you ever get sick of Reba when she acts up, I will be happy to babysit her. ????????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my at eight. I wasn't even thinking of doing any fiber junky stuff. Wasn't until 12 when I blossomed. lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Oh my at eight. I wasn't even thinking of doing any fiber junky stuff. Wasn't until 12 when I blossomed. lol


Lol, i had nine brothers that wouldn't play with me, so my great grandmother did.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had horses. I thought I would be able to to knit a horse blanket. lol Now I can weave one. lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wish I had horses ibstead of brothers! Lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had sisters but they did not knit. I had a good friend teach me she was amazing and so fast. I had to throw a hissy fit tell her to slow down. Lol but she did it smiling at me. Believe it or not she could not knit slowly. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cdousi said:


> If you ever get sick of Reba when she acts up, I will be happy to babysit her. ????????


Thanks for the offer. Lol ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

